# For anyone with Sleep Apnea......



## nitelightboy (Oct 17, 2007)

Just so you know, the laser assisted uvulaplasty hurts like a mutha fucka!!! Also, if you still have your tonsils, they WILL have to be removed, otherwise the surgery was a complete waste. I can't begin to describe how painful the whole thing is, but rest assured it's wicked bad. 

I'm still waiting to see if the surgery was really worth it. Right now, my throat is still so swollen that I'm still snoring and the pain is waking me right up every time. Hopefully once all is healed up, it'll significantly reduce my snoring and decrease the number of times I stop breathing during the night. 

There are other options to explore if you're not one for pain. 3 or 4 that I can think of off the top of my head, but of course, they just treat the symptoms and not the problem.

So there's my rant.


----------



## metallatem (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey man, I had surgery for sleep apnea 3 months ago. I had my nasal septum straightened, my tonsils removed and a uvulaplasty. Hurt like absolute hell. It took a good 6-8 weeks to recover. They want to wait another month or two to do a follow up sleep study to check my improvement, but I can already tell that I'm doing a lot better. My snoring has decreased significantly and I feel more rested. They said they wanted me to go back on the CPAP I was using at an adjusted pressure but so far I haven't because I hate that thing. After the sleep study we'll know for sure how much improvement there was.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 17, 2007)

I absolutely refused the CPAP and the oral appliance. I hate things that only treat symptoms and not the problem, so I just told my dr. to shove it and give me the surgery 

That's awsome to hear. I'm gald my septum was fine. I can't imagine having even more work done. It took almost a week, but I'm finally able to talk at a level where I can work again, which I never thought I'd be happy about, but damn it's nice to be out of the house.

Let me know how much better your sleep study turns out!!


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 17, 2007)

How long did it take for all of that yellow crap to get out of your throat? I can't tell if it's mucous, dead flesh, etc....but it's icky looking


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome back, dude. Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Leon (Oct 17, 2007)

my dad has sleep apnea, mostly caused by being overweight. he used a CPAP machine for a good while, and still does every now and then. he knows about the surgery, but seems to be ok with the machine.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 17, 2007)

I rather take a machine then spitting mucous, dead flesh, etc for 6-8 weeks


----------



## metallatem (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, that stuff was pretty bad for a few weeks, but it went away. The only side effect I still have is that if I try to drink too fast I gag on it a little. I think this is because my throat opening is a lot bigger now.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 17, 2007)

metallatem said:


> Yeah, that stuff was pretty bad for a few weeks, but it went away. The only side effect I still have is that if I try to drink too fast I gag on it a little. I think this is because my throat opening is a lot bigger now.



I think this deserves a


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 6, 2007)

Well it's been just about a month now.....

And I'm sleeping much better at night and feeling great when I wake up. I've also noticed alot less "attitude" when dealing with people. I don't feel like I'm falling asleep while I'm watching tv or driving and I'm more motivated to do things after work, like clean the house.

There was one pretty nasty scare, about 10 days after the surgery. I experienced "sluffing". Basically, that's when the tissue is coming off the back of your throat and damages the scabs. I woke up feeling like there was mucous in my throat and went to go hack it up. Next thing I know, there's blood everywhere and it just keeps on coming. I rushed over to the E.R. and after about 45 minutes of heavy bleeding, it was all over and the Dr. told me not to worry anymore.

Aside from that, I'd say that the surgery was a success and that I'm quite glad I had it done. Now all I need is a hot young girly in my bed to let me know if I'm still snoring loud


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 6, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I rather take a machine then spitting mucous, dead flesh, etc for 6-8 weeks



Try smoking for 10+ years and coughing up shit  I can't imagine still smoking in like 20 years if Popsyche doesn't kill me first.



nitelightboy said:


> Well it's been just about a month now.....
> 
> And I'm sleeping much better at night and feeling great when I wake up. I've also noticed alot less "attitude" when dealing with people. I don't feel like I'm falling asleep while I'm watching tv or driving and I'm more motivated to do things after work, like clean the house.
> 
> ...



I've been thinking of getting a sleep study done. I never feel rested and it's fucking hell dragging my ass out of bed in the morning. I don't snore though unless I'm fucking dead tired and sleep on my back which doesn't happen often. Do you have to snore to have sleep apnea?


----------



## Leon (Nov 6, 2007)

good to hear it's all getting cleared up, Joe!

i'm sure that having a better foot forward will help you score some chicks.



that is, if said foot doesn't have any toenail polish


----------



## Christopher (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been on the CPAP for about a year now and I love it. It's like a new lease on life. I considered doing the surgery but I haven't been brave enough yet. These stories aren't helping.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 6, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> ... if Popsyche doesn't kill me first.



 

I use a CPAP machine because I'm a fat tub'o shit. I love it! I sleep like a (large) baby. It also helps reduce hangovers as well.


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think that you have to snore to have sleep apnea. As far as I know, it's about not being able to breathe properly while you're sleeping which prevents you from going into the various sleep cycles, primarily REM which is extrememly important. I say go do the sleep study. It can't hurt to check for a problem that you wouldn't be able to spot on your own.

I thought about the CPAP. But it just doesn't seem like something that I would want to deal with. I'm 24 and single, so I don't always sleep in my bed...meaning that in order to sleep right, I'd have to lug something around with me to all my bitches cribs. Not cool at all. Fine, by not always sleeping in my bed, I mean that sometimes I sleep on my floor. You caught me  That and I like to treat the problem not the symptoms. It just makes more sense to me.


----------



## Leon (Nov 8, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> ...I like to treat the problem not the symptoms. It just makes more sense to me.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 8, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I don't think that you have to snore to have sleep apnea. As far as I know, it's about not being able to breathe properly while you're sleeping which prevents you from going into the various sleep cycles, primarily REM which is extrememly important. I say go do the sleep study. It can't hurt to check for a problem that you wouldn't be able to spot on your own.
> 
> I thought about the CPAP. But it just doesn't seem like something that I would want to deal with. I'm 24 and single, so I don't always sleep in my bed...meaning that in order to sleep right, I'd have to lug something around with me to all my bitches cribs. Not cool at all. Fine, by not always sleeping in my bed, I mean that sometimes I sleep on my floor. You caught me  That and I like to treat the problem not the symptoms. It just makes more sense to me.



Dude, I fully understand about the hassles of CPAP, it's a royal pain in the ass. For me, it was WAY less of a headache than going without it. I first learned about Apnea when I went in and begged my doctor for anti depressants. I thought I was losing my mind. I wasn't sad at all but I was in a deeper depression than I'd ever seen. I was a total dick to everyone around me and was just spinning my wheels on everything I wanted to accomplish. Honestly, I just didn't care about anything anymore, I was a fuckin' mess.

It took me a few nights to even get to the point that I could sleep with the whole mask thing on but once I did, it was like flipping a light switch. My whole life changed in a matter of days as my brain caught up on real sleep.


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 8, 2007)

That's pretty much how it's been for me since the surgery. I feel great and my whole outlook has changed. I'm also wicked motivated to do the things that I think of doing, instead of just saying "Maybe I should do blah" 

It's been really great now that almost all of the pain and discomfort is gone. I also feel like I can breathe a bit better while I'm awake. It just seems like there's more space for me to be able to draw in air (though I'd LOVE to see how much of an improvement there really is once I finally quit smoking).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 8, 2007)

How do you get one of these sleep studies? Go to my family doctor and ask for one? Or do they have these sleep places in the phone book under something?


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 8, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> How do you get one of these sleep studies? Go to my family doctor and ask for one? Or do they have these sleep places in the phone book under something?



It's a medical test, done in a hospital overnight. Ask that doctor!


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I just went to my doctor and he recommended it since I had extremely high blood pressure and kind of a nasty temperment. Then I got a referral and went.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 9, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I use a CPAP machine because I'm a fat tub'o shit. I love it! I sleep like a (large) baby. It also helps reduce hangovers as well.



Reduces hangovers eh? Now everyone on here is going to want one.


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2007)

Is it hella expensive to get a sleep study done if I don't have medical coverage?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmm, i didnt see this the first time around. My dad had Sleep apnea really bad for the longest time. He used a CPAP, and was considering getting the surgery, but he doesnt like surgery... So he went on a diet and lost 45 lbs. He doesnt even snore anymore. Its cool shit. \m/


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> Is it hella expensive to get a sleep study done if I don't have medical coverage?



Dude, getting Tylenol without medical insurance is stupid expensive these days. I think it was like $2k or something like that when I got my statement to show what my insurance paid.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 10, 2007)

I wonder if that shit is free for me in Canada, or if it's one of those things I'll get %80 with Blue Cross.


----------



## Jason (Nov 10, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Dude, getting Tylenol without medical insurance is stupid expensive these days. I think it was like $2k or something like that when I got my statement to show what my insurance paid.



 I don't always feel rested and I wale up alot at night.. My sister is supposed to use the machine thing.. 

I thought maybe thats why i'm such a bastard sometimes


----------



## Christopher (Nov 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Hmm, i didnt see this the first time around. My dad had Sleep apnea really bad for the longest time. He used a CPAP, and was considering getting the surgery, but he doesnt like surgery... So he went on a diet and lost 45 lbs. He doesnt even snore anymore. Its cool shit. \m/



He's a lucky guy! Weight issues can add to it but it's not always the cause. I've had this since a child and I was a skinny little fucker.


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Jason said:


> I don't always feel rested and I wale up alot at night.. My sister is supposed to use the machine thing..
> 
> I thought maybe thats why i'm such a bastard sometimes



Nah, you're just a bastard


----------



## Jason (Nov 12, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Nah, you're just a bastard



 your prolly right


----------



## metallatem (Dec 19, 2007)

I had surgery because my septum was deviated, my uvula was above average size and my tonsils were apparently Guinness World Record material. My doctor doesn't normally recommend surgery, but he did in my case. It's been 5 months and I feel much better. At 6 months I'm going to have a follow up sleep study to check my apnea level.


----------

